# kleine Technik Frage zu meinem Kettenspanner



## Dr.Hasi (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich fahre ja singlespeed und habe mir deshalb diesen kettenspanner gebaut:







nun würde ich gerne eure meinungen dazu hören.
meint ihr ich sollte den kettenspanner so mit der schraube von der nabe fixieren (wie momentan), oder ihn einfach am schaltauge montieren?
vorteil wäre ja, wenn ich auf ihn knalle, dann würde nur das schaltauge verbiegen und nicht mein kettenspanner oder?
was spricht also eurer meinung dafür oder dagegen?

vielen dank für eure hilfe
flo

p.s.: ich spanne die kette inzsichen nach oben, da ich die kettenlinie nun angepasst habe!


----------



## Levelboss (12. Februar 2006)

Am Besten wäre es, wenn der Spanner an der Achse und am Schaltauge befestigt wäre. Dann verbiegt sich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (12. Februar 2006)

hm ich glaube das ist nicht machbar, weil das schaltauge quasi "vor" der achse ist. und wie wäre es, wenn ich den kettenspanner am schaltauge mongtiere und mit einer feder versehe, wodurch der spanner dann die ganze zeit gegen die drückt?, also bei einem normalen schaltwerk?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. Februar 2006)

hallo ich hätte noch eine frage zu einem teil von dem kettenspanner und zwar, wie diese rolle heisst bzw. das zahnrad?
die kann man ja auch einzeln kaufen und auch mit industrie lagern. wo gibt es sowas. hab die ganzen normalen shops durchgesucht und nichts gefunden. liegt denke ich daran, dass ich nicht weiss wie diese rolle heisst.
ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine!
danke flo


----------



## jockie (17. Februar 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich hätte noch eine frage zu einem teil von dem kettenspanner und zwar, wie diese rolle heisst bzw. das zahnrad?
> die kann man ja auch einzeln kaufen und auch mit industrie lagern. wo gibt es sowas. hab die ganzen normalen shops durchgesucht und nichts gefunden. liegt denke ich daran, dass ich nicht weiss wie diese rolle heisst.
> ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine!
> danke flo



Kenne das unter (Ketten-)Spannrolle bzw. (untere) Schaltwerksrolle. Industriegelagert kenne ich die nicht einzeln, aber à la Rennen oder Point Racing oder DMR:


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. Februar 2006)

aber diese rollen gibt es doch auch einzeln!?!
nur die brauche ich!


----------



## florianwagner (17. Februar 2006)

das sind schaltrollen oder schalträdchen, gibts bei ebay in jeglicher preisklasse...

http://cgi.ebay.de/original-Shimano...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Tiso-Schaltwerks...17925534QQcategoryZ100242QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/SCHALTWERKSROLLE...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

von dennen hab ich zufällig noch n paar hier rummfliegen, also von den bbb und tiso


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Februar 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> aber diese rollen gibt es doch auch einzeln!?!
> nur die brauche ich!




Wieso muß es ne Rolle sein? Könnte doch auch ein Zahnrad von nem alten Schaltwerk sein oder?

Nach der Rolle könntest du mal hier fragen http://www.singlespeedshop.de/ .
Der Typ ist ziemlich nett und bekommt auch viel Zeug ran.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. Februar 2006)

vielen dank, für eure hilfe!
danke!!!


----------

